# Mount ext3 with user permission.



## gnumonk (Nov 14, 2011)

Team,

I would like to mount an ext3 partition with user permission. I am able to mount the device using root but I would like to mount as user "foo" so that user "foo" will have all the permission (ie. rw).

Is there any way I can mention in /etc/fstab file? I have directory in /mnt/data and I am able to use [cmd=]sudo mount -t /dev/ads1p4/ /mnt/data[/cmd] but it's mounting as root.

---
gnmk


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 14, 2011)

May be the -u flag? I don't have a test machine with an ext filesystem to try it now.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 14, 2011)

Enable user mounting and use rules to configure the device permissions. Check the second half of this page.


----------



## gnumonk (Nov 15, 2011)

Ah no, something wrong, I have followed the document and give permission to user using vfs.usermount=1 and I tried using root to check mount info I found below error.


```
[root@gnmk /mnt]# mount -t ext2fs -o -m=644,-M=755 /dev/ad10s5 /mnt/emacs/
mount: illegal option -- m
usage: mount [-t fstype] [-o options] target_fs mount_point
```
--
gnmk


----------



## Beastie (Nov 15, 2011)

Have you tried without *-m* and *-M* options?


----------

